# What is your opinion on music playing in the kitchen?



## chrisbristol (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello

What is your opinion on music playing in the kitchen?  Personally I get distracted easily so I don't like it.  Some people find a bit of music in the background helps them if it is not to loud.  But there is a couple of guys I work with who play music really loud.  Personally I think this is unprofessional as loud music can never help you concentrate


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Music drives me nuts while prepping, but I kinda like it on the line. Even music I dislike is ok on a line, the most tepid radio friendly pop crap can almost be like external clock for timing.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Music, played at a reasonable volume and music that everyone at least can not hate( we have a no death metal/pop rule in my kitchens) can be pleasant. But if its distracting the flow of work then it should be baned


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with Chef Lagom.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I one worked in a very large club (5 f&b outlets, over 8,000 members) that had "muzak" piped in--*everywhere,* including employees changerooms, the kitchens, and common areas. What can I say? Two employees were fired for "defacing property" (crawling up into the ceiling and unhooking the speakers), about a dozen of us quit after about 6 mths . I have to add that there were only 3 cd's playing 24 hrs a day.

Music is a very personal thing. I can listen to classic, jazz, most mainstream stuff, but I will unplug any device (regrdless of who owns it) that plays: Bluegrass, country, gospel, heavy metal/headbanger, Abba, opera in it's three forms: European, Chinese, and 'murican (Broadway/musical).

Basically, if you're working alone, whatever you want to listen to is fine. If you're with others, the only thing everyone can agree on is no music at all--especially at service times.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@Foodpump

No ABBA? My guys would die without a daily dose of Dancing Queen[emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Allan,

I am just the opposite; I like music playing while prepping up don't like up on the line where it can be a distraction and be a hinderance to the needed communication.

As for what to listen to, I like to change it up, from Metal to Techno, to Bluegrass and occasional country, to classic rock, and even, occasionally Classical and bagpipe music.  I will even tolerate some hispanic music for  period of time.  I like to give everyone a turn at listening to what they enjoy.  Some I allow to last longer than others.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I don't mind music, but ironically would rather not listen to music I like, because then it really does distract me. I am getting tired of reaggaeton though


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

I would pretty much rather listen to music doing everything in life except -as Pete said- in service on the line. For me it's a time of exacting precision and needs the clearest communication.


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

Always when prepping, never during service, with exeptions of abnormally quiet services. Abnormally important football (soccer) matches is an exeptions, and during incredibly important matches for this city´s team there was even a computer streaming the match in a remote part of the kitchen. Could have been in the middle of the kitchen since there were no guest neither during the match.

The crew prepare a playlist together, or its radio. Worst thing is having people distracted because of searching for this song, and the next person searching for that. If it distracts too much its out.


----------



## mmh1985 (Nov 1, 2014)

Some of the guys on my crew were playing Freebird by Lynard Skynard on repeat for hours until I removed the radio. I just couldn't handle one more guitar solo!!!

But I do miss the radio for prepping.


----------



## canmoresarge (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't work without music, both on the line and prepping. I use Songza in my kitchen, I find an era or type of music that suits the day. I work the line alone for the most part and find it helps me create rhythm when cooking. I have a hard fast rule against heavy metal, rap and anything too annoying. I like the classics that I can sing along to in my head.


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

Most of the guys in my kitchen work better with music going on--especially if it's gangster rap at a decent volume that can be heard throughout the kitchen. During prep before opening and cleaning after closing we blast music.

However, we all know when to turn it down if needed.

One guy plays bluegrass and everyone else f*cking hates it and he's also the idiot that gets distracted the most on the line because he's always checking his phone or talking about the song/band that's playing.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Everyone in our prep hall is all about high energy drum and bass or breaks type music. I can't deal with the music during service, but typically I'll bring a little speaker up to listen to while I close down the service lines for the night. Another popular one is Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine... Popular tunes redone lounge style. Always good for a laugh if the mood is low.


----------



## meggstevens (Nov 24, 2014)

If its at a respectable volume, meaning I can fully hear you from a 5 ft distance. Then I would be ok.

But if its any louder than that or its loud enough the the customers can hear it, I wouldn't approve.


----------



## yashiro (Oct 20, 2013)

I work in a kitchen with a bunch of guys from Mexico/Guatemala. It's usually Rancheras. I must say, I used to get annoyed at it, but now I find it to be comforting. I know I'm "home" when I hear a depressing Vicente Fernandez track and a bunch of dudes yelling "no mames" while cutting veggies.


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

Yashiro said:


> I work in a kitchen with a bunch of guys from Mexico/Guatemala. It's usually Rancheras. I must say, I used to get annoyed at it, but now I find it to be comforting. I know I'm "home" when I hear a depressing Vicente Fernandez track and a bunch of dudes yelling "no mames" while cutting veggies.


I know how you feel. Dishwashers are Mexican and they play their own music but work is so much more fun when you joke around with them.

¡Puta madre!


----------

